# Motherboard information overlaod.



## craig-tx (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok, so I am trying to pick a motherboard for a new build (non gaming) see this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/suggestions-for-a-non-gaming-rig-206001.html

Processor: probably the E6750 or similar line
Budget: Prefer $150 or less.

I like the Gigabyte board suggested and may still go with it. But I am also contemplating expanding my budget a bit in the motherboard area. Some features I would like to see are:

DDR2-800 memory support: (I purchased some CORSAIR XMS2 (2x1GB) DDR2-800 - TWIN2X2048-6400C4)

USB AND 1394 header for front panel case connectors.

COM / LPT port would be nice, but not necessary, I can easily add a card for $15.

Plenty of SATA connectors. Prefer 6 to 8. I tend to end up with way too many small drives over the life of my computers.

My case supports full ATX or Micro ATX.

onboard graphics is a plus but not necessary. (I don't game)

Overclockability... I'm thinking about OC.

----

some things I have run into:
I was looking at this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128050
but was thrown by: (Only support the memory on the Memory Support List on the official website) The Crucial memory I purchased doesn't appear to be listed.

Motherboard brands. Please help me with a list of good brands / brands to stay far away from. I've learned from experience to stay away from EPOX. I hear Gigabyte and ASUS are good, but what about ABIT, MSI. ECS, FOXCONN, INTEL(I think I heard Intel uses cheap parts.)

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## damonhill0 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hiya

If your budget could stretch to it the Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 is a truly excellent board. It has 6 SATA ports, 1 built in Firewire port with 2 optional, support DDR2 800 and it overclocks very well if you're into that sort thing.

The best brands at the moment are Gigabyte and Asus. Abit also make some excellent boards.

If you are after onboard graphics then the Gigabyte GA-G33-DS3R is about the top of the range at the moment. 8 Sata ports + loads of other stuff.

The p35-ds3r that you linked to is also very good. I have one in my current pc.

Forgot to say, that memory you linked to *SHOULD* work okay on the Gigabyte boards. I've seen it used with the p35-ds3r before. I have no idea if it would work on Asus or Abit though.

Found this on Newegg:

Gigabyte GA-G33M-DS2R

It looks like it should tick all the boxes for you.


----------



## craig-tx (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok, I believe I have found a Gigabyte that fits all of my needs.

GA-G33M-DS2R
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128053
It has onboard graphics, LPT, COM
External Firewire plus two internal firewire headers.
6 SATA - with RAID support
even an HDMI header. - In case this motherboard migrates into a HTPC later...
(1) PCIE X16, (1) X4, and (2) PCI

Not a bad deal for $130.

As for the memory, the Gigabyte web site mentions Corsair CM2X1024-6400C4. Which I am starting to think may be the single module of the 2 GB (2x1GB) set I got (TWIN2X2048-6400C4)

In either case, the Corsair website recommends what I have for that particular Gigabyte MB. So I think I'll take my chances.

Thanks for all your help. I think I actually made a decision. (But I'm still open to comments, I won't hit the BUY button until tomorrow.)


----------



## damonhill0 (Jul 29, 2007)

Double post - sorry.

Wanted to add, you probably won't get that much of any overclock from that e6750. It already runs at an fsb of 1333 and has a locked multiplier. I can get mine to 3.2ghz (1600 fsb) but you need some serious cooling. It's the motherboard that gets hottest of all.

You won't need to overclocked that CPU or the RAM you've got though. Both are blisteringly fast out of the box.


----------



## craig-tx (Dec 26, 2007)

damonhill0,

Thanks again for all your help.

I looked up the GA-P35-DS4. I believe it is still outside my budget.
I couldn't find any info on the GA-G33-DS3R.

In any case, I believe the GA-G33M-DS2R that we both seemed to find should fit my bill very will.

Also, thanks for the advice on the OC. I was thinking about bumping to a 1600 FSB, but if it will likely overheat the MB components, I'll definitely be careful. I really don't need to do that anyway, I'm sure this build will scream past my current 900 MHz rock.

Also, thanks for the reassurance on the memory compatibility.

Once again, thanks.


----------



## damonhill0 (Jul 29, 2007)

No worries, glad i could be of help. If you have any problems building it at all don't hesitate to ask. I've built a couple of pcs with gigabyte boards in recently so it's all pretty fresh in my mind.

Happy new year

George


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Look at the Asus P5K-E (not the WiFi version).
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131225

I highly recommend you stay away from Intel motherboards since they are manufactured with the bare minimum. Look for copper chipset cooling (heat pipes are also a plus), all solid capacitors (those aluminum cans), and deeper voltage regulators (6-phase as opposed to 4-phase) with heatsinks.


----------



## craig-tx (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, I finally hit the BUY button...

Here's the final specs / prices / etc. in case anyone else is interested.

Now I just can't wait until all the parts get here.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813128053
GIGABYTE GA-G33M-DS2R LGA 775 Intel G33 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
Item #: N82E16813128053 $129.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819115029
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Conroe 2.66GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80557E6750 - Retail
Item #: N82E16819115029 $189.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817139003
CORSAIR CMPSU-450VX ATX12V V2.2 450W Power Supply - Retail
Item #: N82E16817139003 $79.99 - $10 MIR = $69.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822148262
Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM
Item #: N82E16822148262 $69.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827106057
LITE-ON 20X DVD±R DVD Burner With 12X DVD-RAM Write Black SATA Model LH-20A1S - Retail
Item #: N82E16827106057 $32.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820405003
PC USA CR-02-LZAI-2 All-in-one USB 2.0 Card Reader + USB 2.0 Hub - Retail
Item #: N82E16820405003 $7.99

http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=A1306233
COOLER MASTER CM 690 Black SECC/ ABS ATX Mid Tower PC Case Retail
ClubIT Part # CA1306233 $64.99 - $30 MIR - $30 MIR = $4.99

http://www.clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=A4330522
CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2-800 CL 4-4-4-12 EPP & SLI Ready Dual
Channel Kit Retail TWIN2X2048-6400C4
ClubIT Part # CA4330522 $87.00 - $40 MIR - $12 MIR = $35.00

Shipping:
Case: $15.00
NewEgg: $12.63


FINAL Price:
$662.93 + $27.63 shipping - $122 MIR = $568.56 !!!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Looks like a solid build.


----------

